# anyone getting faster?



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I feel like I am riding faster / harder / better than I ever have in the past. Helps that I am on my bike almost every day and ride with people younger and much better than me. I even did a couple of races recently and managed not to embarrass myself. I dont know how long I will be healthy and injury free so I plan enjoy this as much as I can while it lasts.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Skooks said:


> I feel like I am riding faster / harder / better than I ever have in the past. Helps that I am on my bike almost every day and ride with people younger and much better than me. I even did a couple of races recently and managed not to embarrass myself. I dont know how long I will be healthy and injury free so I plan enjoy this as much as I can while it lasts.


Sounds like you are getting some good volume in with all of your riding which has you in good shape.

No reason one cannot improve at our age when one combines training, weight control, nutrition, technical skills improvement, equipment, and strategy. Whether that adds up to getting "faster" compared to when we were under 50 depends on a myriad of factors of how fast we were or were not when younger.

At the very least, not losing our zip is certainly a goal worthy of maintaining for as long as we can.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For me it depends what I'm doing and who and what I'm comparing. I don't race or use strava so I can't judge whether I'm faster than my peers. When I'm riding a trail or doing a dh lap I have only myself to compare. And how I've subjectively done on previous runs. I'm a better technical rider than I use to be (partly due to dh) so I pick better lines and can ride smoother and comparatively "faster" each time I ride.

I started running (plus weight-lifting) 2.5 years ago and built up a lot of strength and stamina. I train and run with people of all ages (I'm one of the oldest in any group), men and women... and I am fast and getting faster on foot . My lifts are not too shabby either  If I was to take up road cycling again, I'd probably be a lot slower than when I was riding at my peak ie 10 years ago.

Cross training has definitely paid off (losing fat and building muscle is a factor). Plus I look and feel lighter and stronger. The main goal for me is to keep going.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

This is the first season I have reduced my volume because I wasn't getting enough recovery time between big ride days. However, while decreasing saddle time I did increased the intensity a good bit (isn't Garmin a great tool?!). It is working as long as I don't do back-to-back big days. (For me a big day is +30 miles of singletrack and over 5K of vertical)

However, I am not as quick as I was. But when I manage it correctly, I can be as fast.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

yup

15 times alpine ski touring has reduced recovery times at hill tops to almost nothing.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

That's one of things I've really noticed lately, I'm not recovering as quickly, if I'm not careful, I end up getting some pretty good fatigue/tiredness.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Chowder Head said:


> That's one of things I've really noticed lately, I'm not recovering as quickly, if I'm not careful, I end up getting some pretty good fatigue/tiredness.


Absolutely. If I stack up some too many high intensity days in a brief period, I will be tired for a few days. My problem is that I am scared of losing ground, so every ride becomes fairly intense. I'm working on throttling back on some of my workouts to avoid the lengthy fatigue.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Yup, technology definitely has something to do with it. The new crop of bikes are just so capable and so much fun. Really motivates me to get out and ride as much as I can.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Skooks said:


> Yup, technology definitely has something to do with it. The new crop of bikes are just so capable and so much fun. Really motivates me to get out and ride as much as I can.


Gotta go the other way on this...

Buddies have all upgraded and new bikes. 26 thru 27.5 thru 29 inch wheels. CF and aluminium.

I still ride an 2005 Element.

Guess what

The order of people getting to the top changes but not due to new bikes and only slowly depending on who is riding the most.

Oh and by the way the order of who goes down fastest does not depend on who had the newest bike either.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm definitely getting faster. The OP described my riding partners and situation almost to a tee. We started a group night ride last fall. Our numbers have grown to 10-12 riders of all skills weekly. It's almost like race conditions but we do stop and gather up because of our no drop policy. I've learned a ton of technical skills from the better riders. Also stepped my pace up substantially. I usually manage to PR a segment or two each week. Then try to beat it again during my next ride(s). 
There are two of us over 50 and one almost 50. We're old enough to be there Dad's. It's a good feeling to at least keep them in sight.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> Gotta go the other way on this...
> 
> Buddies have all upgraded and new bikes. 26 thru 27.5 thru 29 inch wheels. CF and aluminium.
> 
> ...


I think we agree on this. The new bikes are so much fun that I am motivated to get out and ride way more often (at least that's how I justified the new bike to my wife). It's mostly the getting out more often part that makes me a faster rider, although new bike technology also plays a part. Honestly the thing that is doing the most to improve my skills is getting out riding (a lot) with people who are much better than me.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

My riding partners range in age from 16 to 60 and most of them are pretty fast. I am usually near the front of the pack on climbs, which feels pretty good. Once things point downhill the young guns are out of sight in a hurry though! 

We rode a 45km XC race recently where I came in ahead of a much fitter and younger friend. He killed me on the climbs but was very slow on the descents. Experience and skill won out over youth and fitness that day!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Excellent Skooks, it's always a great feeling to come out ahead of someone who's twenty years younger. Even if it's s girl.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

velo99 said:


> Excellent Skooks, it's always a great feeling to come out ahead of someone who's twenty years younger. Even if it's s girl.


Yup, there are plenty of 'girls' out here who can kick just about anyone's butt, up or down a hill. i would love to be as fast as them but that is just not going to happen. In this case it was a guy, but he is almost as fast as the girls on the climbs!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Skooks said:


> I feel like I am riding faster / harder / better than I ever have in the past. Helps that I am on my bike almost every day and ride with people younger and much better than me. I even did a couple of races recently and managed not to embarrass myself. I dont know how long I will be healthy and injury free so I plan enjoy this as much as I can while it lasts.


I decided to increase my fitness level so I could enjoy a wider variety (steeper) trails again. Rather than increasing mileage, I increased the intensity. On a training ride, which just means something steeper and longer than usual, I'll go until I can't go any more, and then rest to bring my heart rate down. Then I'll attack the hill again, creating intervals. After 20 minutes of this, I'll turn around and rest for a few days.

My time on a long level steady time has decreased by around 25 percent, and I'm once again able to handle trails I had given up on. So I think that high intensity is the way to go for us older people. (I'm 58 now).

I thought that my mountain biking would be over by age 60, but based on the improvements I'm seeing lately and data on older elite runners race times, I now think that I've got at least another 10 years of mountain biking left in me.

The big problem I see is a loss in max heart rate, or cardio capacity -- I'm trying to compensate for that by losing weight.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I might be a little faster, maybe, but the important thing is I think I am safer at the same speed as before, just due to better skills and experience gained from saddle time. In particular, I think my braking skills are better now than even a year ago. Best way to go faster is slow down better, IMO.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

hikerdave said:


> So I think that high intensity is the way to go for us older people. (I'm 58 now).


Depends on one's goals, base fitness, prior recent years training, and current level of riding. Were you doing hill climb repeats of 20 minutes before in prior years? You may have been lacking in those threshold workouts which is why you saw some good pop from them.

Despite our age, we can't change the laws of the physiological factors behind getting fast by skipping out on some of the major adaptations required to sustain speed for longer durations. More recovery time needed - yes, but the steps to improve speed at distance still has to be built methodically.

WKO4 Training Metrics: Introducing Stamina | TrainingPeaks


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still getting PRs on segments I've been riding for 10 years (Descents more than climbs), so yes, I guess that means I'm getting faster. What _is_ changing is my will to push myself deep into the pain cave on flatter, or climby sections during enduro races. I'm much more likely to shift down, sit down and push at a moderately uncomfortable pace when I'm really knackered then I used to be. Not sure if it's a fitness thing or just a "screw it, I don't need to kill myself anymore" thing.

I do still force myself to climb all the tough, super steep sections that I've always been able to clean in the past. I'm scared of the day when I can't do that anymore.... so I keep doing it.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

When I am riding by myself I am faster than when the wife wants to ride with me. But how can I say NO, and still expect to eat.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be 64 in August. There are several sections of trails that I ride that I keep track of times on just as a personal metric. One of those starts at about 7000 feet and has a total climb of around 1800 feet. 2 days ago, riding with my 25 Y.O. son, I rode it in 45:30 where my typical time was 50. It was a PR, which is great because I thought my PR days were over. Maybe not!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> I'll be 64 in August. There are several sections of trails that I ride that I keep track of times on just as a personal metric. One of those starts at about 7000 feet and has a total climb of around 1800 feet. 2 days ago, riding with my 25 Y.O. son, I rode it in 45:30 where my typical time was 50. It was a PR, which is great because I thought my PR days were over. Maybe not!


That's fast (40 feet per minute). Good job. I think that I could climb around 30 feet per minute sustained but don't know for sure because we don't have any sustained climbs where I ride.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Now that I'm retired and ride 3-4 days a week between road & mountain, there are definitely days I'm faster. I just have my fastest time ever on my 26+ mile road loop the other day by (5) minutes. Then there's other days, like yesterday on the mountain bike that I feel slower than molasses. Then again, I was on fire on the climbs and didn't dab once on the entire ride which was only the 2nd time ever for that area. 

In reality, I'm one of the guys that rides at whatever pace I feel comfortable at. I don't do Strava or care about even personal KOM's so whatever happens...happens. Now while I don't care about speed as much as others, what I'm most happy about (due to the road riding I'm sure) is I'm feeling so much better on long, extended climbs.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be 54 this summer and have been getting faster every year. Part of this is due to familiarity of the trails and better bikes. Part of the improvement is due to spinning with very young and fit instructors 2-3 times a week, and who knows, part of it could be good genes. 

All of that ended after a bout with a kidney stone in April. I was off the bike and spin bike for nearly 20 days. Had surgery and a stent that then had to be removed. 

Now, I feel as strong as earlier, but dang, my recovery time has not caught up. I can ride hard two days, but need 2-3 days before I spin. 

I'm not happy about that and am working diligently towards normality. 

In other words, it sucks getting old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ravewoofer said:


> ...In other words, it sucks getting old.


It could be worse.

The day comes when you stop get older...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

hikerdave said:


> That's fast (40 feet per minute). Good job. I think that I could climb around 30 feet per minute sustained but don't know for sure because we don't have any sustained climbs where I ride.


Thanks, I appreciate that. In the Wasatch range you go UP...then you go DOWN!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am 59 and have been a serious rider for 4 years. I would say that I am faster but I have also gotten much smarter in the way I ride. The way I now pick my lines on the trail has improved 100%. Knowing how to hit different terrain ect.. has made me a much faster and better rider. I also ride at times with some really fast younger guys at times which has made me faster.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

fishboy316 said:


> I am 59 and have been a serious rider for 4 years. I would say that I am faster but I have also gotten much smarter in the way I ride. The way I now pick my lines on the trail has improved 100%. Knowing how to hit different terrain ect.. has made me a much faster and better rider. I also ride at times with some really fast younger guys at times which has made me faster.


I agree that wisdom plays a role. Many here have better bikes then we had back in the day too. It's mental as well as better technology also. It's the sum of the whole IMO.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

You are right. Getting older definitely beats the alternative!


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Riding with people faster and better than me helps me improve my skills and judgement, which definitely makes me ride faster!.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious about this. Is it important for anyone to be faster or are you just noticing that you are?

It gives me a sense the I can fight father time a little.

I'm impressed/inspired with people who are much older then me kicking arse and having fun!

I try not to let ego get in the way. Can't deny that have one and the competitive spirt to push me forward.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

for me it's a 2 pronged affair, i notice i am and that i'm not depending on terrain , a certain day etc.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuzzle said:


> Just curious about this. Is it important for anyone to be faster or are you just noticing that you are?
> 
> It depends on who I am riding with as to weather it matters. There are some that I enjoy beating and some that it does not matter. I need to enjoy being faster while I can!LOL


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

k2rider1964 said:


> Now that I'm retired and ride 3-4 days a week between road & mountain, there are definitely days I'm faster. I just have my fastest time ever on my 26+ mile road loop the other day by (5) minutes. Then there's other days, like yesterday on the mountain bike that I feel slower than molasses. Then again, I was on fire on the climbs and didn't dab once on the entire ride which was only the 2nd time ever for that area.
> 
> In reality, I'm one of the guys that rides at whatever pace I feel comfortable at. I don't do Strava or care about even personal KOM's so whatever happens...happens. Now while I don't care about speed as much as others, what I'm most happy about (due to the road riding I'm sure) is I'm feeling so much better on long, extended climbs.


Agreed. I do a lot of road riding and it has a huge positive impact on my mountain biking strength and endurance. Road biking for fitness, MTB for fun!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

fishboy316 said:


> Fuzzle said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious about this. Is it important for anyone to be faster or are you just noticing that you are?
> ...


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

My wife is definitely getting faster, I can only keep up with her on the downhills.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chowder Head said:


> If I'm not careful, I end up getting some pretty good fatigue/tiredness.


"Not me. I'm in my prime.".....Doc Holliday, 1881


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope. I am intentionally slowing down to enjoy myself and my surroundings. When I get out on a ride I want it to take as long as possible so I plan on that. I gawk at scenery, stop to take pictures and go back if I flail on something that I think I should have cleaned. I put more emphasis on the ups than the downs. Why people are so obsessed with speed is beyond me.

61 btw and have been mtb'ing for 33 years.


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

It depends, some days feel fast and some don't. One of my best was 3 riders ,myself included, were riding in Moab, riding Rockin-A, Circle -B, N. Forty, and that group of trails. We caught up to group after group of riders going the same direction, On your Left and so on. One rider asked how old we were and we replied all over 70+ years. Yea- that was a really freakin good day.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I thought the question was are you getting fatter. Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I find myself to be improving and getting more miles in. But I always found no matter what trail I rode on I would always seem to top out at 18 mph because I ride my brakes because I don't want to go too fast and crash. But last week I was on this nice flow trail where you can really rip through some sections. I found I topped out at 21 mph.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not. 

At least I can still hang with a group and not lose sight of faster riders (which is just about everyone not a fat bike) but faster? No.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A year ago I was skinny, fast and fit. I slacked off over the past winter and early spring so got fat, slow and wheezing. I'm much faster now than a couple of months ago, but slower than a year ago.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Man what a timely topic. I've been mountain biking pretty seriously for about two years now and just don't seem to be getting at all faster on the climbs. I have improved on descents and I have improved a lot on completing technical climbs without stopping to walk. However that has not helped my climbing pace at all! I'm regularly dropped on climbs, even though I've improved a lot on conditioning, and technical skills...

Bummer, but not the end of the world or anything. 

I would like to hear any of the gurus chime in though!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

When I do systematic training for aerobic capacity and endurance, I do it on a road bike or trainer. Doing it on the mtb can be good, but there are usually a lot of variables that make it more difficult to control. Even on the road bike it's more complicated and problematic than on a trainer. Anyway, the most straightforward way to improve climbing is doing hill repeats. I choose a hill that's a strenuous climb, then do it three times in succession, then ride 10-15 minutes to the next hill (or out and back to the same hill) and do that 3 times, then 15-20 to the next and do that three times. You should pretty much be near death the third time up each of the hills. Do that once, or at most twice a week with at least two rest/easy days between. In all probability you could stand to lose some weight too. I'm pretty health and fit at 170 lb but was in the low 150s a year ago when I was working at it.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, particularly the hill routine. I might give it a shot. I have a hard time making time for training, when I get time I run out for a ride! Not bad but I do see how just riding your bike may not break someone through to the next level of fitness and speed.

I could stand a few pounds off, but I did play NCAA lacrosse at 185 pounds, and I'm 47 right now and weigh in at 195, so that's not too bad! Yea, I'd love to loose those 10 pounds BTW.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

RWhiz said:


> Thanks for the advice, particularly the hill routine. I might give it a shot. I have a hard time making time for training, when I get time I run out for a ride! Not bad but I do see how just riding your bike may not break someone through to the next level of fitness and speed.
> 
> I could stand a few pounds off, but I did play NCAA lacrosse at 185 pounds, and I'm 47 right now and weigh in at 195, so that's not too bad! Yea, I'd love to loose those 10 pounds BTW.


Power to Weight Ratio is key to climbing for all of us.

Why is Weight So Important in Cycling?

We are all limited by the amount of power we can produce once we have trained our ability to sustain that power for certain durations. So weight is the next limiting factor. I'll be sorely reminded of that every day this week as I've got 4-6K feet of climbing on tap each day riding the hills in Tuscanny.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

All that said, riding with buddies that are faster due to better strength and aerobic capabilities is a tried and true way of getting faster. IMO, it's best if they're only somewhat faster, so you kill yourself trying to stay with them. If they're too much faster and you give up trying to keep up, it won't have the same impact. Over a given period of time, you can improve faster and to a greater extent with structured training than you can with fartlek and riding with fast buddies, but the last two are much more fun and enjoyable than the former.


----------



## OCFry (Sep 6, 2011)

I have noticed I am getting faster lately. I quit riding ski lifts 5 years ago, right after I moved to Steamboat (go figure). So now all of my turns are earned. Combine that with hunting in the fall and heading to the desert to ride in the spring and I have year round conditioning. Add in yoga 2-3 times per week for strength, flexibility, and most of all, breath control, and I have a pretty good idea why I am keeping up with my younger self.

Just got a brand new Pivot CF bike & I can tell you equipment is worth it. It's still 90% motor (that would be me), but the new bike is easier to operate, better geometry than my old Scott aluminum hardtail, and more fun to ride. And it DHs very well.

Also, the best place to lose the weight is seen on the bathroom scale...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I did the Pierre's Hole 50K in 3:27 last year, and it's coming up again in August. We'll see if I'm any faster. Right now doesn't seem like it.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

So, I have been improving in all respects year after year, somewhat, but had always felt below my peer group, just keeping up on the better days. Consecutive days on the bike were rare; when I tried it, I felt really beat up afterwards.

Earlier this year, I decided to invest in seeing a Functional Medicine doc. Your garden-variety doc is in business to make the most money for him/herself and also to get a "high rating", which means be most cost-effective for the insurance company. That means try to address what is, or could become, expensive long-term conditions, but not to go looking for "trouble", that is, sub-optimal health that is, and is likely to remain, of a sub-clinical nature.

A functional medicine doc goes looking for exactly such trouble. They will cost you more out of pocket, because of tests and treatments that insurance resists covering, but it is very much worth it, in my experience.

Several things were revealed by the broad-spectrum testing, but the most significant is that I have a genetic mutation, "677TT" aka "MTHFR", that makes it difficult for me to process folate, and therefore have poor methylation. Since getting this addressed, my performance on the bike has benefited greatly. Today is my third consecutive day biking, and I feel great. I went with the "A" group (mostly well younger than my 53) on last night's club ride, and pretty much kept up. The couple of past times I had attempted to hang with those guys was, well, not a great experience.

This particular ride features a long uphill slog, a flat spot where people, even the the athletes, typically rest a bit, and then a nasty steep, loose climb before the fun tech downhill starts. I never had anywhere close to having the wind to make that last climb before this year...now, I wouldn't call it easy, but I make it every time without trouble.

So, if you're "doing everything right" as far as diet and fitness practices, but still things seem not quite right, consider the possibility of some undiagnosed condition, and perhaps get that figured out.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

panchosdad said:


> I did the Pierre's Hole 50K in 3:27 last year, and it's coming up again in August. We'll see if I'm any faster. Right now doesn't seem like it.


3:27 again! But I had a mechanical that might have cost me 10 minutes, so I'm going to claim faster.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife started biking at age 58. Today, she rode her hardest ride ever, for her 63rd birthday. 17 miles, starting at 6500 feet, 2600 feet of climbing to over 9000 feet. She's getting stronger!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm not.

my endurance is kicking ass tho. and you know what? i am much happier with that. in the end, my "times" are better because i'm not seeking a shade tree to catch my breath. just slow and steady. downhill, i'm getting effen embarrassing. i'm slow. i let everyone pass without shame. kids with no helmets-no shirts go bouncing past me at break-neck speeds. eff them and their fast healing bodies 

if i had a race team, i'd name it "what's the hurry?"


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

panchosdad said:


> 3:27 again! But I had a mechanical that might have cost me 10 minutes, so I'm going to claim faster.


Interesting stat: I was 9th in the 50+, but would have been 6th in the 40+. Old guys getting after it!


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

That's a good time, and position -- well done! But the question is, were you able to hold Sagan's wheel for even a few minutes? I once found myself in a race that Lance Armstrong was doing, in Winter Park, CO after his first (as I remember) TDF win -- it was fun at the time, but the memory has been tainted ,


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

panchosdad said:


> 3:27 again! But I had a mechanical that might have cost me 10 minutes, so I'm going to claim faster.


Oh hell yeah!...Make it 12!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

After burning off most of the fifteen pounds i gained after a bad injury (collar bone) My usual 2:45 minute loop which consists of approx 45 minutes of climbing per hour the last two rides i shaved 15 minutes of each of them. I do have health issues that limits my energy levels quite a bit so maybe just a good week or the consistent riding lately is paying off. I'm 53 and when i read of others with more years on their body than me doing fantastic things it just motivates me. Thanks for sharing!!! Cheers!!


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Ptor said:


> That's a good time, and position -- well done! But the question is, were you able to hold Sagan's wheel for even a few minutes? I once found myself in a race that Lance Armstrong was doing, in Winter Park, CO after his first (as I remember) TDF win -- it was fun at the time, but the memory has been tainted ,


He started in an earlier group so I didn't even see him. He only beat me by an hour and a half though, I think with a few tweaks to my training plan I'll be right there next year.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

indebt said:


> After burning off most of the fifteen pounds i gained after a bad injury (collar bone) My usual 2:45 minute loop which consists of approx 45 minutes of climbing per hour the last two rides i shaved 15 minutes of each of them. I do have health issues that limits my energy levels quite a bit so maybe just a good week or the consistent riding lately is paying off. I'm 53 and when i read of others with more years on their body than me doing fantastic things it just motivates me. Thanks for sharing!!! Cheers!!


Shaving that much time off is more than just a good week!


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Downhill no, uphill yes.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a ride I use to gauge fitness. Previous best time was 1:43:26. Tonight I cut that down to 1:40:10. Felt great too. My previous best was when I was 55, so at 58 to beat that time by a good margin feels good.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Haven't been riding long enough to really compare back to back efforts on races...

Last one though (my third ever, year prior) I was 3 - 4 minutes quicker per lap.

Other factors of course always come into play.

Last time around I was riding my 650b Enduro steed... FS 29er this time around.

Got cramps first time around... managed my fluids and food better this time.

Plus, I knew the race course [it hadn't changed].

I work hard in my general riding, but I wouldn't call it training specific.

Want to do my first ever Enduro Race later this year (proper Enduro, most of races in my neck of the woods are called Enduro - 8, 10 & 12 hour events, XC in disguise).

I know two fellas that rode it (Enduro Race) last year and they both injured themselves o_0

Like I said, proper Enduro riding.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Depends on if I am having a good day or not. Yes, I do ride faster but less often than in my 50's. At 61 I am still faster when I am on. Just not on as much.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Slower on short non-technical or any long climb. Faster everywhere else. Losing fitness, but gaining handling skills.


----------



## NewMex (Jan 12, 2004)

After triple bypass surgery back in June and losing 25 pounds as a result I've found I can work a lot more. I've been somewhat on a leash from the Dr. but a ride on Saturday was one of the best I've ever done. I've been riding for close to 20 years, sometimes seriously and sometimes not and can honestly say that I feel better and stronger as a rider than I have in a long time. Haven't been here in a long time but I've started to get the fever again.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Right on.


----------

